# EC90 Aero "Loose Threads"



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

I've had this wheelset for just over a year now, put a few thousand KM on them, and nary an issue.

However, lately I've noticed that they are developing "loose threads" Definitely from the wheel and not the tires... Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Which "threads"


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

They are coming from the rim above the braking surface.

Here's a picture or two.

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

I would definately contact them about this. Their CS has always been very good for me. This might be a delamination issue as the epoxy appears to be loosing its hold. The question I have is what started the threading to begin with? Tire lever or are the tubulars? Is there a nick in the wheel where the threading starts?


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

False alarm.

I finally had time to take the wheel off and remove the tire and inspect the wheel. The threads are coming off the sidewall of my GP4000 tire, but with it being a black on black surface it sure looked like it was from the wheel. 

So it looks like its just another "Contis have lousy sidewalls" issues.

Thanks!


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a lot cheaper problem!


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

drewskey said:


> That's a lot cheaper problem!


Which is one of the reasons I didn't take the tire off the wheel until last night. I kinda can't afford to replace a $2000 wheel set. Maybe if I pretend the problem isn't there...


----------

